# Help on 1979 280zx



## purphaz (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm having trouble passing emissions and I have 1 question. Does anyone know if this car has an Oxygen sensor. I can't seem to find one yet all of the part stores tell me they can get me one. I f anyone has any knowledge on this matter it would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

purphaz said:


> I'm having trouble passing emissions and I have 1 question. Does anyone know if this car has an Oxygen sensor. I can't seem to find one yet all of the part stores tell me they can get me one. I f anyone has any knowledge on this matter it would be appreciated. Thank you.


Yes, it does.  You also might want to use some fuel injector cleaner it will also burn off some of the carbon build up in the valves/stem (Redline or Amsoil), spark plugs, air filter, oil chg., oil filter, and check your timming. Good luck!


----------



## purphaz (Dec 31, 2003)

*location*

is it on the exhaust manifold sort of close to pcv valve


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

purphaz said:


> is it on the exhaust manifold sort of close to pcv valve


I have not replaced one on a 280zx but I would assume it would be on the exhaust manifold. Also if you are going to replace it yourself save alot of time and buy a O2 wrench you'll need it.


----------

